
What’s the one thing in the world you want to build? - akrai
Anything, with unlimited time and resources, you would like to build.<p>Has to be in the realm of possibility (ie. within the laws of physics) but that’s the only restriction.<p>Preferably with code, but can be anything else too.<p>Surprise us.
======
smoyer
I sold my (small) sailing yacht and am in the process of building four boats
to replace it (a couple small boats to practice production processes). My
previous boat wasn't ideal for sailing alone but my final design can be
single-handed easily, using a Chinese style junk-rigged sail with its
associated simplified sail handling. If you're going to sail a junk rig,
wouldn't it look better on a junk-style hull?

I know this isn't code but I have enough latitude at work to satisfy any
technology itches I have during the day ... so at night I cut up wood and lay
fiberglass. Fortunately I have a large garage!

------
riyakhanna1983
Build tech that replaces phone numbers with something that cannot be spoofed.

